# The Anabolic Diet



## GFR (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone run the Anabolic Diet? I am thinking of running it, needs a few tweaks but I like the general idea.   




Anabolic Diet 101: The Definite Anabolic Diet Guide | StrongLifts.com


Any thoughts?


----------



## kboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a good idea, let us know how it goes.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2011)

All diets are good... If you stick to it lol!


----------



## GFR (Nov 27, 2011)

kboy said:


> Looks like a good idea, let us know how it goes.


According to the link it is 5 days KETO and 2 days high carbs and  low fat. I am going to run it 6 days KETO and the 7th day I will do very low fat (30g) with carbs around 500g. 

I don't like the idea of two full carbup days, one is enough IMO. In the past when I ran pure KETO I had one cheat/carb meal once a week. I lost fat like carzy, about 8lbs the first week, 7lbs the second and then 4lbs there after.  Never made it past 6 weeks though, KETO is a hard diet. 


The goal now is just a nice slow and steady 2-3lbs fat loss a week. Clearly the leaner I get the less fat I will lose a week but for now I expect 3lbs a week since I am over 20% bodyfat.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2011)

You can do it either two days carb up or one day, basically you stop the carb up when you start to feel bloated. Its a great diet i was on it for a good minute worked like a charm. I lost inches of fat on it, however those damn carb up days screwed me up.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 27, 2011)

My brother tried that diet. After three or four weeks he became so skinny and weak. I don't know how he looks now.


----------



## .V. (Nov 27, 2011)

It works very well if you count your calories and make sure you are eating enough.  I prefer what I call an ancestral anabolic approach.  Basically it's DiPisquale's ideas, but without all the crap foods that we often eat.  Carb loading days include lots of things like potatoes, winter squashes, and fruit rather than grain products and ice cream... although I do occasionally have to poison myself with vanilla ice cream and crushed oreos on a cheat day.

Don't forget though, with the high fat in this diet, it's easy to under eat and end up weak and lose ground.  

Tips to be successful:
>count calories so that you eat enough.
>eat unlimited green vegetables.
>take psyllium fiber so you don't get constipated.
>Drink at least .66 ounces water per pound of body weight every day without fail.


----------



## GFR (Nov 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> It works very well if you count your calories and make sure you are eating enough.  I prefer what I call an ancestral anabolic approach.  Basically it's DiPisquale's ideas, but without all the crap foods that we often eat.  Carb loading days include lots of things like potatoes, winter squashes, and fruit rather than grain products and ice cream... although I do occasionally have to poison myself with vanilla ice cream and crushed oreos on a cheat day.
> 
> Don't forget though, with the high fat in this diet, it's easy to under eat and end up weak and lose ground.
> 
> ...


On KETO days I will be around 2100 calories, I know that is low but I just cant force myself to eat much on that diet. The main goal here is fat loss, I don't care about muscle mass. On my carb day I will have no problem eating 3200 calories or so, that's enough for a re-feed.

My carb day will be all clean foods: sweet potatoes, oats, grits, fresh fruit, beans, milk, brown rice, yams, and on occasion a small about of WW bread or pasta.


I have to drop 45lbs so I am not like most people just trying to cut 10-20lbs, I have some real work to do. Plus I have not lifted in so long that even on a diet I will be gaining muscle mass, or at the very least maintaining it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2011)

I started this diet 5 days ago, weighed in at 255lbs, now am 248.5lbs. I figure the first week is 75% water loss so I am not going to get to excited yet.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice atleast the scales moving in the right direction. Are you doing cardio and weights?


----------



## Thresh (Dec 2, 2011)

Tried it. Trust me sausage, egg whites, low grade ground beef, all on low carb (25g/day) gets old fast.


----------



## AmM (Dec 2, 2011)

Thresh said:


> Tried it. Trust me sausage, egg whites, low grade ground beef, all on low carb (25g/day) gets old fast.



Maybe...but you do what you have to do to get results, that's the bottom line.


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice atleast the scales moving in the right direction. Are you doing cardio and weights?


I lift 2x a week and do cardio 3x a week.

On average I am in the gym for 50 min at a time.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 3, 2011)

George,

Whats your Macros and total Cals count for a day?


----------



## .V. (Dec 3, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My carb day will be all clean foods: sweet potatoes, oats, grits, fresh fruit, beans, milk, brown rice, yams, and on occasion a small about of WW bread or pasta.



One heads up for ya.  I bought the book and you have misunderstood one thing about the diet.  For 5 days it's a high fat, moderate protein diet.  For 24 to 36 hours it's a high carb, high fat diet...and don't worry about the protein...just take what comes.

To do otherwise is to sabotage the diet and most likely lead yourself to catabolism.  Too much protein keeps you in a glucose burning metabolism because excess that is not used for muscle synthesis and repair is converted to glucose.  Excess glucose is then stored as glycogen.  You can only store 15g/kg of glycogen in your liver and muscles...anything over that is stored as body fat.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 3, 2011)

^What if your on gear, you should be able to metabolize much higher amounts of protien.........but what is the magic number?..!?!!?!


----------



## .V. (Dec 3, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> ^What if your on gear, you should be able to metabolize much higher amounts of protien.........but what is the magic number?..!?!!?!


Looks to be about 35% of your calories.  Remember, if you are using it to bulk with that 35% of your total calories is quite a bit of protein...it does after all only have 4 calories/gram.


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> George,
> 
> Whats your Macros and total Cals count for a day?


On KETO days I am around 20-25g of carbs. Don't know what Macros are.


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> One heads up for ya.  I bought the book and you have misunderstood one thing about the diet.  For 5 days it's a high fat, moderate protein diet.  For 24 to 36 hours it's a high carb, high fat diet...and don't worry about the protein...just take what comes.
> 
> To do otherwise is to sabotage the diet and most likely lead yourself to catabolism.  Too much protein keeps you in a glucose burning metabolism because excess that is not used for muscle synthesis and repair is converted to glucose.  Excess glucose is then stored as glycogen.  You can only store 15g/kg of glycogen in your liver and muscles...anything over that is stored as body fat.


I am not counting exact numbers on KETO days ( except for carbs), never have in the past and it worked great for me that way. As for my *one carb day* I am choosing to do low fat (15%), just seems more healthy to me. In reality on my one carb day I will just eat healthy and not really count cals at all. If it becomes a problem I will tweak it. Their diet is 2 carb days, I am only doing one.



FROM THE LINK

*No Carbs Days.* 40% protein, 60% fat, 25g carbs max. The carbs should come from foods like veggies, eggs, meat, ... No oats or rice or milk.

*Carbs Days.* 15% protein, 25% fat, 60% carbs. So 60% of your calories should come from carbs. These will fill your carb stores.


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I started this diet 5 days ago, weighed in at *255lbs*, now am *248.5lbs*. I figure the first week is 75% water loss so I am not going to get to excited yet.


Thursday Dec 8th, *244.6lbs* now, have my carb day on Saturday, will weighin on Sunday to see what my real weight is.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Thursday Dec 8th, *244.6lbs* now, have my carb day on Saturday, will weighin on Sunday to see what my real weight is.


Monday morning will show you your "real" weight. Sunday you will be holding a ton of water most likely. Get on the gas. This will all happen much faster. =)


----------



## fatburners (Dec 13, 2011)

Anabolic Diet is an eating style intended to manipulate the muscle building hormones, without the aid of drugs to induce fat loss and increase muscle mass density. Through the correct combination of macronutrients such as carbohydrates, proteins and fats as well as minimize the intake of simple sugars, trans fats and additives, the anabolic diet aims to create a basis for strategic nutritional guidelines to promote optimal health. Critical food plans and organization of food are required to successfully complete the anabolic diet regimen.

Step 1

Determine your daily calorie needs by calculations that use online information weight, sex, height and activity level, such as FreeDieting.com. This number represents your daily calorie needs, and how to accommodate different goals, weight loss, weight gain, pregnancy and more. A quick and easy method to determine calorie needs is to use total current body weight times a multiplier that depends on your goals, as suggested in HealthRecipes.com.

Fat loss = 12 to 13 calories per kg of body weight

Maintenance (TDEE) = 15 to 16 calories per pound of body weight

Weight gain: = 18 to 19 calories per kg of body weight

Step 2

Protein and fat consumed only for the 12 initial days of this diet. When not present in the body uses for energy is carbohydrates and sugars, fat storage is used instead. Enjoy meat, eggs, peanuts and protein shakes and bars complement without sugar or carbohydrates, such as the pure protein and EAS supplements. Keep 40 percent protein, 60 percent fat and 25 grams of carbs max. in these days. Carbohydrates should come from foods such as vegetables, eggs and meat, avoid oats or fruit.

Step 3

Eat a high carbohydrate diet for the next two days after the initial 12 days of high protein intake. Consume 15% protein, 25 percent fat and 60 percent carbohydrates. These fill the stores of energy for daily activities to follow. Cycle of five days of no carbs and protein and fat, high carbohydrate two days for the duration of the diet.

Step 4

Eating every three hours, even if not hungry. Food is energy, and with very few calories from sugar, fat and protein provide the energy it needs, so eating a lot of it. Consider five to six meals a day as the average time on the anabolic diet.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Good Idea- Even Better Avatar*



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Has anyone run the Anabolic Diet? I am thinking of running it, needs a few tweaks but I like the general idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a great idea bro,
Even better Avatar...LOL


----------



## Burro (Dec 14, 2011)

only eat fat( bacon, nuts, almonds, olives, eggs with yolks, cheese, meat, am i right ? while 10 days right? no bread, potatoes and those stuff of course ..


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Monday morning will show you your "real" weight. Sunday you will be holding a ton of water most likely. Get on the gas. This will all happen much faster. =)



I was 244lbs on the last 0 carb day, ate carbs all day Saturday and weighed in at 247lbs  Monday. By Thursday I was down to 242lbs. 

Carb day is tomorrow, I will try to weigh in in the morning before I start my orgy of carbs. 

Last week I did a 22 hour carb window, this time I will keep that window to 12 hours.


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

was thinking of this too, be interested to see how you get on


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 19, 2011)

I can not do this anabolic diet, I've got two kids to take care of and they don't need to grow big muscles. Very hard to diet when you have a family.


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2011)

I am off this horrid diet. 3 days into carbs, weight is 246lbs, so a net loss of 9lbs in 3 weeks. Now I am just going to lose the last 25lbs with training and eating right. Goal is to lose at least 6lbs a month till I hit my goal.


----------



## einherjar (Dec 20, 2011)

yep


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm on this diet right now, for me it is pretty easy to follow.  I really don't get into counting calories and just follow what I can and can not eat.  I did a very strict low carb/calorie diet to lead up to this and lost 30lbs in a month and a half.  I am now doing this and with 2 cheat days, it seems like a walk in the park.


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2012)

*May 15*, 2011, *Weight 278lbs* * all time high weight/fat 
 Oct 3, 2011, Weight. 274lbs * Start of deit and training. 
 Oct 26, 2011, Weight. 262lbs
 Nov 3, 2011, weight 258lbs * mile stone, in the 250's 
 Dec 8th, 2011, Weight 244.6 
*Jan 18th*, 2012, *Weight 239.8* * mile stone, in the 230's

I will be starting another Anabolic Diet run This Saturday and will run it 4 weeks. This time my carb day will be an 8 hour window, and no more then 400g of carbs during that time. I will also be running more cardio this time around, about twice as much.

My goal keeps changing but I think 220lbs is a good weight, this Anabolic Diet run should take me to 225lbs so very close to my long term goal.


----------



## triplstep (Jan 19, 2012)

Bro, 

way to kick some ass and take names. Keep up the good work.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 19, 2012)

I love this diet and have been using it off and on for awhile.  I tend to go overboard on carb days though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

I did a variation of this diet and it worked great for me.  Actually gained some muscle and lost a considerable amount of fat.  Lost over 6" off my waist!  Sun-Thu only 22g of carbs, macros 60-65% fat, 30-33% protein, less then 5% carbs.  On Fri, throughout the day was the same, then late afternoon ate some fruit..... then dinner starts the carb up which then ends last meal Sat evening. 

Over that period the carb up was 4000 calories, 65% carbs, 15% protein, and 20% fat.  The trick is while keeping carbs high you MUST keep fat intake low, which means no pizza, ice cream, etc unless you can work them into your macros.  I deviated from that last SuperBowl weekend and ate high carbs and high fat.... by Monday I gained 8 lbs (norm was 2-3 lbs), and it took me almost 2 weeks to get back on track!

It is a big help to use a diet tracker like the free online version of FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal, as it well calculate your macros for you


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2012)

pics or gtfo


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pics or gtfo


*At my fattest, about 278lbs* 





*Two or three weeks ago at 242lbs.*





Doing KETO starting Saturday, will post pics when I hit 225lbs, should take about 4 weeks.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2012)

good work


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> good work


It's a good start at least. Sitting at around 18%  body fat there, want to take it down to 11% and keep it there. Once I get the fat off I can concentrate more on building back some of the muscle mass. Nothing crazy but I would like to put 5lbs more muscle on the upper body.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good GFR! you ever hit the gear?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

twotuff said:


> Looking good GFR! you ever hit the gear?


I did between 2000-2003 ( and one cycle in 1988), tried HRT in 2008 but quit it after 5 weeks. My natural test levels are good now so no need for HRT anymore.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I did between 2000-2003 ( and one cycle in 1988), tried HRT in 2008 but quit it after 5 weeks. My natural test levels are good now so no need for HRT anymore.


 


respect!


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2012)

yo george.........i'm on day 14....anabolic diet.......tomorrow is carb day...but isn't better to just keep going no carb....i feel like i can do it because i love meat & fat.......or do i need to carb up.........so far i lost 5lb......i hit the gym every day...the only negative is acid near my heart...............


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

charley said:


> yo george.........i'm on day 14....anabolic diet.......tomorrow is carb day...but isn't better to just keep going no carb....i feel like i can do it because i love meat & fat.......or do i need to carb up.........so far i lost 5lb......i hit the gym every day...the only negative is acid near my heart...............


You need at least a carb meal at this point. You should have one every 7th day, so once a week....first 12-14 days till you start this carb meal or carb day.

Eating carbs will jump start your metabolism and you will actually burn more fat. Plus it's healthy to have some fruit, oats ect once a week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2012)

twotuff said:


> respect!


Without a doubt


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2012)

..............thanks george


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2012)

If I do that stupid fitness challenge here I am back on this horrid diet. I will however tweak it. So 8 weeks total.

*Week one and two* ( pure KETO) one Cheat meal on day 13 or 14.
*Week # 3.* KETO, one Cheat meal
*Week # 4,5 and 7.* Anabolic Diet, carbs on weekend only (36 hours), 2500 max total cal, low fat ( 50g or less).
*Week # 7.* KETO, one Cheat meal
*Week # 8.* KETO, carbup 36 hours before photos.


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

..........thank again George............


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

..........i'm on it myself.......week 4......its slow .....but its working.....i don't count nothing..
.......zero carbs 5 days.......protein & fat only....then carbs [complex] sat. sun.....
.........i've dropped 5-6 lbs.........

.......i do like steak & eggs.....protein powder with raw eggs....hamburger toped with a wad of sharp cheese..........

...[George.......how about a larger photo of your avatar]

.....................charley


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 27, 2012)

did you just say....20%? 

-i've been getting negged by a....oh nevermind


----------



## GFR (Jan 27, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> did you just say....20%?
> 
> -i've been getting negged by a....oh nevermind


You look good in Red.


----------



## GFR (Jan 27, 2012)

charley said:


> ..........i'm on it myself.......week 4......its slow .....but its working.....i don't count nothing..
> .......zero carbs 5 days.......protein & fat only....then carbs [complex] sat. sun.....
> .........i've dropped 5-6 lbs.........
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> If I do that stupid fitness challenge here I am back on this horrid diet. I will however tweak it. So 8 weeks total.
> 
> *Week one and two* ( pure KETO) one Cheat meal on day 13 or 14.
> *Week # 3.* KETO, one Cheat meal
> ...


 you are stupid!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

..................yea george........i wanted to see how big they were..............

..............thanks..............charley


----------



## getalpha (Feb 11, 2012)

the diet sounds great,but i like the pizz better,lol.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2012)

Way to go Foreman.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 12, 2012)

great job George....


----------



## ripsid (Feb 15, 2012)

it seems it's effective.


----------

